# JL 300/4



## irukandji (Sep 23, 2010)

Is there anyone on here who can/will fix a jl 300/4 amplifier? I have one with 3 blown channels. 

I've never been good at repairs myself but have opened her up (yup, she ain't no virgin) and found that three of the four daughter boards have components that are toasted.

I used to use this to push my cabin speakers and blew it up because I never knew about setting the gains the proper way. (won't ever happen again) 

If you're in South Florida and want to grab this amp from me email or PM me. If you are out of the area and want it, I will ship but you pay postage.


----------



## Turbo_CitrusEs (Feb 8, 2010)

Not sure what you're looking to spend but JL has a flat rate repair which I believe is $120. You can first try contact the JL rep on here. He may be able to assist in getting any RA to send the amp in for repair. DIYMA.com - View Profile: msmith

If not you can contact JL directly. They are located in Florida. Here is their information.
JL Audio, Inc., 10369 North Commerce Pkwy., Miramar, FL 33025-3962, USA 
Phone: 954.443.1100 Fax (General): 954.443.1111 Fax (Tech Support): 954.443.1108


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

If you are in South Florida, you should be able to contact them easily about repairs.


----------



## irukandji (Sep 23, 2010)

I'll keep their contact nfo but I was just offering it up for grabs ... I already replaced it with a 450/4. (right place right time and I paid less than the 300/4) 

If anyone wants to spend the 120 on the repair I'll freely pass it along.

I look at it as recycling in times of low economic resources. Plus, it is a decent amp for a 120 bucks.

The amp was bought NIB at Audio Logic in Hollywood Fl. shortly before they moved from Davie. I have the original receipt in my paperwork somewhere for proof of purchase etc.

Any takers?


----------



## irukandji (Sep 23, 2010)

I'll keep their contact info but I was just offering it up for grabs ... I already replaced it with a 450/4. (right place right time and I paid less than the 300/4) 

If anyone wants to spend the 120 on the repair I'll freely pass it along.

I look at it as 'recycling in times of low economic resources'. Plus, it is a decent amp for a 120 bucks.

The amp was bought NIB at Audio Logic in Hollywood Fl. shortly before they moved from Davie Fl. I have the original receipt in my paperwork somewhere if needed.

Any takers?


----------



## congomundial (Sep 26, 2010)

Ill take it, can you ship it to 33166?


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

how much was that amp? and it broke? shame shame

$120 is probably ur best bet unless u just wanna buy new


----------

